# Italy Gas prices



## VirtualOdin

We have a gas cylinder in the garden from Liquigas. All very convenient, smart meter, etc, but prices are sky high. Is this the company or are all gas prices high in Italy? Has anyone any advice on how to find a lower tariff?


----------



## paolojackie

VirtualOdin said:


> We have a gas cylinder in the garden from Liquigas. All very convenient, smart meter, etc, but prices are sky high. Is this the company or are all gas prices high in Italy? Has anyone any advice on how to find a lower tariff?


we are above galicano and on main and it is very high first bill for 3 almost 4 weeks was 500 euros!! buy a woodburner for winter


----------

